# The Plain Man's Pathway to Heaven -- Arthur Dent



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 18, 2007)

If anyone is interested, there is one copy of _The Plain Man's Pathway to Heaven_ by Arthur Dent available on Amazon in "used - like new" condition for $20.00. It is normally quite rare these days so act quickly if you want to snag it. (Amazon has another copy for $117.)


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 18, 2007)

Is this the same book the Bunyan speaks about in abounding grace?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 18, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Is this the same book the Bunyan speaks about in abounding grace?



Yes, indeed!


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## ADKing (Jul 18, 2007)

A valuable deal indeed! I just came across a reference to him yesterday in a book I am presently reading called "The Precisianist Strain: Disciplinary Religion and Antinomian Backlash in Puritanism to 1638" by TD Bozeman. The author cites this book as a classic example of "disciplinary religion" (aka classic Puritanism!). 

I must admit though, as our brother points out above, I cannot help but think of the "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" every time I see his name


----------



## turmeric (Jul 18, 2007)

I saw The Plain Man's Path at the local Christian discount store and burst out laughing. Don't forget your towel!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 25, 2007)

ADKing said:


> A valuable deal indeed! I just came across a reference to him yesterday in a book I am presently reading called "The Precisianist Strain: Disciplinary Religion and Antinomian Backlash in Puritanism to 1638" by TD Bozeman. The author cites this book as a classic example of "disciplinary religion" (aka classic Puritanism!).



Adam -- How is that book (_The Precisionist Strain_)? I've come across it before and wondered if it was worth getting.


----------



## ADKing (Jul 25, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Adam -- How is that book (_The Precisionist Strain_)? I've come across it before and wondered if it was worth getting.



It is one of the standard (modern/secondary source) works on the subject of antinoianism. Bozeman attempts to describe the development of English Puritanism on subjects such as covenant keeping, assurance of salvation, use of the means of grace etc. He attempts to show that English Puritanism was took a "pietistic" turn inward after presbyterian attempts at reform were thwarted under Elizabeth ca. 1580 and appeals to such figures as Greenham. He argues that Greenham's and later Puritanism's approach to the Christian life and spirituality took on an increasingly strict and austere flavor (even borrowing some of its moral teaching from catholic sources--though very much opposed to catholic theology). He tends to find more discontinuity between the Puirtans and early reformation writers (especially Luther) than I personally feel comfortable with. 

In opposition to this he traces the emergence of the antinomian party as represented in England by Eaton and Crisp and then in a subsequent chapter by the Cottonians in Massachusetts. His thesis is that they reacted against this form of piety amd developed a different form of piety by shifting the emphasis away from "what duty God requires of man" back to "free grace". 

My personal evaluation after having recently read several books on this topic is this:
1. It is interesting for the stress it lays on the presbyterian strategy of reform-institutionally in early Elizabethan times and later more teaching/personal reform in later Elizabethan times. There is an interesting historical discussion of this development.
2. Bozeman does not seem very sympathetic to Puritan piety and in my opinion does not represent it accurately enough. Did the Puritans see a condition to the covenant of grace (namely faith)? Yes. But what they also stressed is that God _supplies_ the condition and that makes the covenant of grace gracious! Bozeman lays a heavy emphasis on the former (i.e. conditions) and mentions the other but doesn't give it due weight. Bozeman also makes repeated statements about how strenuous, austere, impossible and oppressive Puritan lifestyles and piety must gave been. Doubtless some people saw it that way even then!! But Bozeman by his emphasis on this fact seems to hint that he agrees. (although he does once mention that the Puritans derived pleasure from this practices--he seems to find this difficult to imagine, though).
3. Bozeman sets up the Puritans this way very strongly in order to show why the antinomian "backlash" was so forceful. In this, I think he is right. Whether or not one agrees with Puritan piety, the antinomians saw it as oppressive, legalistic, etc. I think he fairly characterizes Eaton and Crisp. He also quotes from them extensively to make his point. His treatment of Cotton is quite good and he shows the unique situations that influenced his theology while not imputing all of Anne Hutchinson's errors to him. He attempts to characterize antinomianism as an intentional "contra-puritan" movement. His reading of the primary sources strongly supports this in my opinion. 

It was a good read, but would have been more helpful for a more sympathetic (or at least balanced) approach to Puirtan spirituality. I found Como's _Blown by the Spirit_ to have been an even better read on the subject. I have also just finished Janice Knight's _Orthodoxies in Massachusetts_ which I think is a must read on the topic too (although it tends to draw dichotomies a bit too strongly in some places). For what it's worth that was my take.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks very much, Adam! That was very helpful. Have you also read Ernest Kevan, _The Grace of Law: A Study in Puritan Theology_? Any thoughts on that particular book?


----------



## ADKing (Jul 26, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Thanks very much, Adam! That was very helpful. Have you also read Ernest Kevan, _The Grace of Law: A Study in Puritan Theology_? Any thoughts on that particular book?



Yes, I have read the book although it has been quite a while now. It would be interesting to go back and re-read it in light of the recent books I have been reading. As I recall, Kevan was writing from a position sympathetic to the Puritan position. He also added more theological arguments than a merely historical study, if memory serves.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 26, 2007)

ADKing said:


> Yes, I have read the book although it has been quite a while now. It would be interesting to go back and re-read it in light of the recent books I have been reading. As I recall, Kevan was writing from a position sympathetic to the Puritan position. He also added more theological arguments than a merely historical study, if memory serves.



Thanks Adam! I've been perusing it and appreciate his take on the Puritans.


----------

